# Will that puppy look like this when he grow up !



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello

This is the puppy









This puppy









Like that :









Actually My Dog look like that puppy but he have no black on his paws .

Regards


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Almost all GSD pups are born very, very, dark, and I think black/tan ones are always black when born. Some of them grow up and turn very light. You won't have any idea until his adult fur starts growing in and he loses that baby fur, or you could get a hint by his parents. When I got Bella, she had hardly no tan on her, except underneath, and now she has a tan mask, and tan fur is also growing through her black shoulders, her middle, her hindquarters, and her forehead.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

No.
Can you post pictures of your actual pup?


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: HaddadinHello
> 
> This is the puppy
> 
> ...


No, I do not believe the pup you posted will look like the next picture posted. The first picture looks like a black and tan puppy... the next picture is a sable.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

No the puppy is black and tan the adult is sable. Your pup will be lighter than he is now with completely tan legs and a "traditional" saddle on his back. He will also have more tan and less black on his face.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I think looking at the pups parents are going to tell you more about what your pup may look like. Sometimes a litter will have a "different" pup or two than the rest. Like a black and tan Mom and Pop may throw an all black or even an all white pup.

Not being a breeder I can't say for sure but fairly certain that most in the litter usually look like Mom or Dad. Nissa was a beautiful caramel color when she was a pup and I sooooooo hoped she'd keep a lot of that because it was a gorgeous color. But ... it wasn't long before she started looking just like her Mom who's an almost all black sable with light tan markings (striations?) in her coat.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Bruiser is a black/tan blanket coat. He's a pin head with huge ears so your hopefully your puppy won't look like him physically, but he may have similar coloration.

* BRUISER - 8 weeks old  * 









* BRUISER & his father  * 









* BRUISER - 4 years old  *


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

here is Bogart his first day home










here is Bogart at 6 months










Bogart now at 15 months


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Is this a new pup of yours?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Wait wait wait...is that pup you pictured YOUR pup or just a picture you found? If it is your pup, what happened to all the other dogs you've bought??


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

This person is just a troll....posts like this every month or so and wastes our time. Always the same question. See the other threads.....there are many. He gets his answers on another thread, doesn't like the answers, then starts a new one. Sorry, but I am just stating what I've observed as of late.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Sasha2008here is Bogart his first day home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHOA! That looks like three completely different dogs! I've seen some pretty amazing changes on sable pups but never a bi-color. At least, not changes that are quite _that_ drastic!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Bogart is not a bi-color but a blanket black and tan. Bi-colors don't change from the time they are about 8 weeks, you usually see what you'll get as an adult. No tar heels or toe penciling on him, pigment down the legs is not there either.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDinOlyThis person....posts like this every month or so and wastes our time. Always the same question. See the other threads.....there are many. He gets his answers on another thread, doesn't like the answers, then starts a new one. Sorry, but I am just stating what I've observed as of late.


not sure if its the same dog as the most recent thread;

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1114824

as you stated there have been quite a few similar threads. i hate to think what is happening to all these pups he keeps taking posession of, as it seems there have been at least 3 or 4 different pups recently, all with the same "is this a pure gsd" type questions.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Haddadin, I suggest you do some more research on the breed before purchasing any more dogs. There are many books on the market with lots of pictures which will help you identify a purebred when you see one.

What are you going to do with the purebred when you get it?


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Sasha2008here is Bogart his first day home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my 2 month old pup looks eactly ditto like urs


----------

